# How long have you had DBS?



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

Dish Network since July 2000.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

September, 2001


----------



## mattb (Apr 29, 2002)

I got dish Nov of 2001.. I haven't had it iset up for a few months though due to unforutally having to move...


----------



## Mike (Apr 10, 2002)

C-band = 10/88, Ku band = 01/90 = 3 receivers now
DirecTV = 06/96 = 7 receivers now
Dish = 03/97 = 3 receivers - only one in use now.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish sub as of 12/28/98
Started to look into DBS back in 1996
In early `99 I became facinated with the subject and here I am today...


----------



## J_Jimenez (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish Network subscriber since April 2000 with 1 receiver, AT100 & Superstations.
Now 4 receivers, AT100, Supers, Dish Nets(NY & LA), Starz, HBO, Showtime.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Subscribed to Dish Network in October of 1997. I had a model 4000 and a model 1000.

Replaced the model 1000 with a DishPlayer (7100) in 1999. Upgraded the DishPlayer to a 30 Gig hard drive almost immediately after PVR features were activated.

Dumped Dish Network for DirecTV (and two Hughes DirecTiVOs) in February of 2002.


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

October of 1996 E* 3000 Added a 501 April 02

Answered three questions and got East & West Coast Network Feeds.

The good old days.


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

E*...
Dec. 15, 1997


----------



## boyddr (Apr 22, 2002)

E* since April 2001. Very seriously considering adding D*, but will probably wait for the merger situation to conclude one way or another.


----------



## Kerry High (Apr 28, 2002)

Dish Network since April 1996, when there was only the model 2000 reciever. (Availible in either IR or UHF!)


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

3000 - April, 1997
7100 - June, 1999 
PVR 501 - November 2001


----------



## ToddHealy (Apr 24, 2002)

DirecTV since August 2001


----------



## planetx (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish Network since February 2001 using the model 4900 receiver. 

My first post in over 6 months!! :lol:


----------



## Charles Oliva (Apr 22, 2002)

Oct. 1999 using model 4000, still in use today.


----------



## Dmitriy (Mar 24, 2002)

Dish Network - september 2001.


----------



## QualityIsJobOne (Apr 29, 2002)

DirecTv Dec '94 to Mar '98...

.....StarChoice since Mar '98

I'm much happier with StarChoice! LOTS of Locals & music channels


----------



## Ronmort (Apr 23, 2002)

I purchased a DTV RCA model in 1995 or 1996. I am not exactly sure. It was the same year the MLB players were on strike. I switched to Dish in 2000, but I kept the DTV unit active to get MLB EI and NBA LP. I will probably drop Dish later this year, and I will drop DTV and go to digital cable if Charlie Ergen becomes the dictator of a merged company.


----------



## ERSanders (Apr 24, 2002)

BUD, C-band Aug. 1985 - July 1987 in Aguascalientes Mexico
Another BUD, C-band Nov. 1990 - July 1996 in Aguascalientes, Mexico

Dish Network 7 March 1998 - Present; two model 5000's


----------



## pmichael (Mar 25, 2002)

Dish network subscriber with two 301 receivers since late March 2002.


----------



## dlsnyder (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish network sub since July 2000. So far so good, no reason to switch yet. I have been cable-free since October of 1995 (had OTA via antenna only for 5 years). The cable bill got so high just for expanded basic - not even any digital back then - I just couldn't justify it for the number of channels they were offering.


----------



## Chris Freeland (Mar 24, 2002)

E* since April 1996 with 2000Premium(uhf remote), AT40/HBO/Primetime24 East&West.
Today I still have that original 2000Premium receiver, however I have since added a 2700 receiver, upgraded to a DISH500 a couple of years ago and I now sub to AT150/Supers/PBS/Atlanta and Denver CBS&NBC.


----------



## Maniacal1 (Apr 9, 2002)

DirecTV (via Pegasus) since 4/30/97
Dish Network since 3/17/99


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

E* since Feb 2001 - started with 4900 and 2800, then added 501, then added 6000, then sold 2800.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Directv since April 1995, w/DirecTiVo since November 2001
Dish Network since August 2001


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

In 8/99 I subbed to DISH with a 3700 and 2700. In 2000 I "Upgraded" to a Dishplayer in lieu of the 2700


----------



## JWT (May 2, 2002)

Directv since April 28, 1995
Dish Net since March, 1998
Bell Expressvu since September, 2001
UNinstalled the cable tv lines in March, 2002


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

C Band 09/85 ....... ku 10/89
DirecTv 03/97
Star Choice 02/01


----------



## gopherscot (Mar 25, 2002)

I have had Dish Network for the past several years. I had the Top50 package that included the 4 supers and minus about half the regional sports networks.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

Dish sub since February 1997.


----------



## BearsFan (Apr 22, 2002)

Watched D* @ my folks house from 1995-'96.

Ditched Time-Warner cable and got my own D* in 1999. At the time, D* TC was about $12 cheaper than "expanded basic cable." 

Best entertainment decision I've ever made.

--BearsFan


----------



## markh (Mar 24, 2002)

E* since July or August '99


----------



## lee635 (Apr 17, 2002)

Channel M, then Star TV (microwave) 1980 - 1983
BUD 1985-1989
Dish Network 1997-
BUD 2000-


----------



## bobmcl (May 2, 2002)

Directv October 96


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

Geez. I'd say about 6 years ago or around '95 or '96 I got E*. Don't really remember. A* was around back then. I'm glad I didn't pick that system.


----------



## psecic (Apr 5, 2002)

I've had my Dishplayer since October 14th 1999. Although I like Dish, I hate the Dishplayer.


----------



## John (Mar 27, 2002)

Directv since March 1995

Dish Network April 1997

Expressvu January 1999


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Dish Network since Oct, 2001.


----------



## bobmcl (May 2, 2002)

A neighbor of mine told me the other night as soon as Directv offers Green Bay station goodbye cable.


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

february, 1995


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2002)

Directv - Sept. 1994 now with 4 receivers
DISH - Jan. 1999 now with 2 receivers and a broken Dishplayer
Express Vu - Nov. 2001 one 6000 receiver


----------



## brmann (Apr 22, 2002)

Bought D* the first day it became available in Florida (forget the date) and bought E* in April 1996 (their first month of satellite broadcasting - still have my 2000 series receiver but much prefer my 501). It was such a good feeling to tell the cable providers to go get lost.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

I first subscribed to E* in May of 1997. Bought the 4000 and 3000 then when the 7100 came out I bought that, uprgaded to a 40 gig HD and gave my son the 3000. IF / When we see a 921 I plan on purchasing that and then giving the 4000 to my daughters. The dishplayer is a pain in the a** but I love the concept and hopefully I can keep it running for quite a while longer, if not I will probably replace it with a 501 or equivilent. Maybe I will get lucky and E* will replace it with a reliable model. LOL!!!!


----------



## ChrisN (Apr 24, 2002)

Dishnetwork since June of 1997!

Looking back on it now....I can't believe that I had to pay full price for my model 5000....I paid 500 dollars for it direct from echostar!!

In fact the website was www.dishhouse.com LOL

I remember going down to the local library and doing some research on DBS systems!!! It was soooo exciting back then, it was worth the extra money....as I was so sick of cable....

Now they more or less give the receivers away!!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

C-band since 1989 to 1995. Sold the system with my house when I moved to Florida. Bought my first Dish system, and six systems for inventory, at the trade show (SBCA Show Nashville) where it was introduced and was one of the first turned on.


----------



## JosephF (Apr 23, 2002)

E* -- June (I believe) 1996


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

E*, Jan 2000 - Jan 2001

D*, Jan 2001 - present


----------

